# MF 135 Hydraulics



## donando (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi
My 135 hydraulics are very slow & now will hardly left slasher of the ground.
I have checked filter and appears damaged, thus not filtering.
I am guessing some muck may have passed through the damaged filter into the pump.
Do I have to split the tractor to remove Pump ??
Any advice welcome


----------

